
Darpa Robotics Challenge Finals: Everything You Need to Know - spectruman
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/military-robots/darpa-robotics-challenge-finals-details#.U617d_run7I.hackernews
======
chriskanan
After watching the robots move ultra-slowly during the Trials, I'm very happy
that they are putting more time constraints on the tasks. Force the robots to
be more autonomous, e.g., giving them the instruction "open the door" instead
of the low-level instructions given currently, is another big change.
Unfortunately, based on a conversation with one of the team-leaders, it
doesn't seem like the robots are set up to handle high-level instructions, and
they don't even have the perception algorithms needed to enable this kind of
autonomy (e.g., no object recognition to recognize the door, and more
generally no machine learning/computer vision). The teams will have a lot of
work to do in the next year, but these new constraints are really needed if
humanoid robots are going to do useful work.

